# Cutting Stainless Sheet



## SteveF (18 Nov 2013)

I have a large Stainless Aquarium ...with glass front

I have decided it is time to go

it is about 3mm thick 
2m x 1m x 1m

I want to dismantle this into smaller sections

what would be the weapon of choice...it is probably just going to the scrap yard....must be worth quite a bit in scrap i hope

Steve


----------



## Spindle (18 Nov 2013)

Hi

Save yourself the effort and just take the glass out and then take the metal to the scrap yard.

If you're intent on chopping it up I'd use an angle grinder with 2mm cutting discs - sparks and grit will go everywhere so do it outside (when the neighbours are out of earshot).

Regards Mick


----------



## martinka (18 Nov 2013)

If you happen to be driving to West Yorkshire in the near future, drop it just inside my gate and I'll get rid of it for you. I'm kindhearted that way.  

Got to agree, angle grinder with cutting disc is the way to go.

Martin.


----------



## Spindle (18 Nov 2013)

Hi

Just another thought - do you know anyone with a plasma cutter? That would make short work of it.

Regards Mick


----------



## wizard (18 Nov 2013)

Check it with a magnet before you take it to a scrap yard, if a magnet sticks to it they will say its not stainless even if it is.


----------



## SteveF (18 Nov 2013)

magnet not interested in it  

i don't expect to get a lot for it tbh

it is in a shed , i don't fancy taking shed apart to get it out, as would be worth about £800 as an aquarium...u win some lose some


----------



## CHJ (18 Nov 2013)

At 3mm you could use a reciprocating saw, will be very noisy but avoids the sparks.
I've cut up a 2500 ltr, steel tank into manageable sections with just a couple blades.


----------



## SteveF (18 Nov 2013)

i will see if i can beg borrow or steal


----------



## Oryxdesign (18 Nov 2013)

What's wrong with using a jigsaw with the appropriate blade in it or failing that a hacksaw?


----------



## mseries (18 Nov 2013)

Oryxdesign":2qkl4fo0 said:


> What's wrong with using a jigsaw with the appropriate blade in it or failing that a hacksaw?



I was wondering that, I used a hacksaw yesterday on some stainless, 2mm thick, 25mm wide


----------



## Oryxdesign (18 Nov 2013)

Colbalt blades are good for stainless


----------



## Lons (18 Nov 2013)

I had an old nameplate sign which I cut in two for use as a metal working benchtop and cut it easily with a grinder and 1mm thin metal discs (screwfix). It was 316 grade SS, 3mm thick and around 300mm across. Loads of sparks but nothing nasty however I tried my jigsaw first and it wouldn't touch it.

Bob


----------



## SteveF (19 Nov 2013)

i think a hacksaw may take a little while tbh

i will go with the 1mm discs

i guess there is no one local to me that needs any stainless


----------



## hazel (22 Nov 2013)

a hacksaw would probably work, but would take AGES. Best best is a grinder, unless you are lucky enough to have access to a plasma cutter


----------



## SteveF (29 Nov 2013)

ok i got a cheap grinder  
and some 1mm discs

should I:

a) cut through complete thickness and run to the end 
or 
b) score along the length , and keep going till i am thru

Steve


----------



## hazel (29 Nov 2013)

as long as you have the correct disk (i.e. a cutting/sliting disk and not a grinding one) you should be able to cut straight through 3mm steel


----------



## SteveF (29 Nov 2013)

thx Hazel

i will have a go in the morning

prob with tears rolling down my face
i will be cutting up a £700 aquarium into £100 scrap ...if i am lucky
and a 7' x 3' x 19mm plate glass heading to skip

what a waste...but looking forward to extra workshop space


----------



## No skills (29 Nov 2013)

Don't know what scrap prices are (haven't put anything in this year) but I'd guess at under £1 per kilo for stainless.

If I was doing an accurate cut in sheet I would score slightly then cut all the way though, chopping up for scrap is a different affair  

Be careful cutting through any angles/box section, if the piece is un-supported or even under tension it can grab the disk when cut through - obviously this wont happen if your cutting a 2" piece off the end of a bit of angle but a cut in the middle of a long piece can be iffy.

Not trying to put the wind up you, just be careful.


----------



## cammy9r (30 Nov 2013)

Maybe you could put it on gumtree for sale or freecycle, cut neatly and flog the plates on ebay. Surprising what people will buy and seems a shame to skip it as an engraver would probably love the glass.


----------



## monkeybiter (30 Nov 2013)

When cutting sheet with an angle grinder I find it best and most economical on discs to plunge then cut away from you so the disc is climbing toward the surface. If you plunge then pull cut toward you the sheet tends to eat discs.


----------



## SteveF (30 Nov 2013)

glass shattered on removing  

would make fantastic scrapers  

i foolishly bought a 115mm grinder and never spotted the 2" stainless angle iron inside tank

i knew i should have planned this better

cant even scratch it with a hacksaw

plan B will be finding someone with a cutting torch


----------



## Spindle (30 Nov 2013)

Hi Steve

If you can get to the surfaces of the angles the cutting discs will make short work of them. Failing that see if you can find someone with a plasma cutter.

Stainless work hardens too quickly for a hacksaw / jigsaw to be a realistic option in this case.

Regards Mick


----------



## Spindle (30 Nov 2013)

Hi Steve

You do realise that you can adjust the position of the guard on the grinder don't you.

It should have a screw on it's collar - loosen that, rotate the guard and re-secure the screw.

Sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs

Regards Mick


----------



## hazel (30 Nov 2013)

oh dear. As has been said the guard can be adjusted which might allow better access

You're far too far south for us to help  as we do have a plasma cutter lol


----------



## SteveF (1 Dec 2013)

I had been rotating the guard

I finally got thru it

still big chunks but manageable by 2 people

just need to google scrap yards local

i assume if i get them to collect i will get worse price than if i borrow a trailer and take to them?

Steve


----------



## paultnl (1 Dec 2013)

Don't forget to take photo ID to the scrap yard. Also you will not be able to get cash payment.


----------



## SteveF (1 Dec 2013)

no cash ?

i not giving it away


----------



## Lons (1 Dec 2013)

SteveF":2361uuy4 said:


> no cash ?
> 
> i not giving it away



:lol: :lol: :lol: 
They'll give you a cheque. Crack down on stolen metal. (But you knew that didn't you? :wink: )


----------



## SteveF (2 Dec 2013)

I didn't know that  

a cheque is ok ...not going to be worth a fortune anyway

i reckon is about 400-500 kg including all the angle iron that is attached
that is really heavy gauge 2" stainless
it took 8 people to carry it when the glass was in it


----------



## Hitch (14 Dec 2013)

SteveF":11msty7g said:


> glass shattered on removing
> 
> would make fantastic scrapers
> 
> ...




Oxy fuel cutting doesn't work on stainless, all you can do is heat it so much it melts then blow lumps out, not really the way it works.
Work a 9" grinder through it if its just scrap.


----------



## deema (14 Dec 2013)

Just a thought, if the shed was an 'off the shelf' purchased item, it generally will either have sides that are simply bolted or screwed together. Less than an hours work should see a side off, tank removed and side back on. 

If you made it and it's all integrated together, a circular saw to make a hole and a good splice together of the uprights by bracing inside is again in my humble view again a lot quicker.

Failing that if the aquarium is worth £800, get a joiner in to do the work for you, with a lot of change left over.

If that's too much hassle I'd think that someone on the forum close to you would be happy to do it in exchange for the aquarium.....I would if I was closer! A quick listing on eBay.......a few hours work!!


----------



## SteveF (14 Dec 2013)

sadly all cut up and gone

i built the shed myself

i moved the tank in half way thru the build
then realised it would make a better workshop than an office and started picturing power tools all the way round
i could have dismantled shed, but took the easy option
I spent 4 months building shed out of cedar and couldn't face taking it apart
it took 8 people to get the tank to its resting place and used up all my favors

it took me and another to load the trailer with 400kg of steel

was the hardest thing seeing it in pieces as was a fantastic aquarium, even got in a magazine

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=4868

Steve


----------

